# Rogue rda conversion



## dewald.kotze (3/7/15)

Hi all

I have done some searches and found a bit of information, but thought id ask the experienced guys here if anyone has done a bottomfeed conversion on a rogue rda. 

Would like some help if there's anyone that can help.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (3/7/15)

I know @JakesSA at Vapeclub does it, but not sure if it's 'n trade secret.


----------



## Andre (3/7/15)

Not a simple rda to mod to bf. I know @JakesSA uses a new ss center pin. Suggest you ask him to do it. Around R80.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

Not really a secret, with the Rogue I found after the modification the shortened screw could not hold the centre pin down because it cannot be tightened enough.

So I make new longer centre pins and insulators and press them into place.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (3/7/15)

Hoping one day soon @JakesSA will sell diy conversion kits for different attys, like Fat Daddy Vapes does in the US.


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

Mmmm ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (3/7/15)

Thanks for the replies guys. Maybe i can twist jakesSA's arm to sell me a modified centre post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (3/7/15)

PM sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

